

Show HN: Salaries search - nabucodonosor
https://wageoffer.com

======
nabucodonosor
After saw this post (Show HN: Visa Explorer – Salaries, lawyers, companies of
all H-1B in the USA), I figured someone might be interested in this simple
tool: [https://wageoffer.com](https://wageoffer.com).

API:
[https://www.wageoffer.com/api/company/uber](https://www.wageoffer.com/api/company/uber)

------
LunateSigma
These salaries are hilariously low, at least for my company.

------
izyda
What is the source of this data?

